# Sarc-ex and sarcoids?



## judmolnirleo (4 May 2016)

Good afternoon 

My boy has a sarcoid by his sheath, its nothing massive and ugly just like a little bumpy spot, no bigger than a 10p.

Vet has seen it and doesn't think there is an issue, no tack rubbing etc. 

My question is - I haven't had him long, the last thing I want to be doing is burning him with Liverpool cream. He has recently been put on Sarc-Ex by Global Herbs. Has anybody had any success with this? 

Naturally fly stoppa is applied to the area twice daily to stop any infections they could cause - as recommended by the vet.

Is there anything else I can do for him without hurting him?

He isn't fond of me touching it but his manners and patience are incredible so if needs be I will.

Thank you in advance


----------



## sychnant (4 May 2016)

A week of Sarc Ex and my mare's nodular sarcoid went scabby, stretched out then dropped off! I was very surprised at how quick it was.

I know others haven't had success with it though. Hope yours goes as quick as mine did 

Thuja Cream may also help - I get mine from Natural Horse Supplies


----------



## scrat (5 May 2016)

Yes try Sarc X. Our mares nodular sarcoid responded to this and eventually disappeared. It did take a few months and got slightly worse which almost seemed like it was putting up a fight but once that happened it shrunk within days. I would phone global herbs who are very helpful and not pushy. I also used https://www.globalherbs.co.uk/product/restore-liquid this along side the Sarc X as it enhances the product and is just a good alround tonic especially now when coats are changing. Our mare was quite run down after a bad start and I believe that using this product plus good nutrtion helped to boost her immune system to fight the sarcoid. I stiil keep her on a maintenance dose and two years on nothing has come back.


----------



## ycbm (5 May 2016)

I've had a good result with a horse with multiple sarcoids. I know it doesn't work with some but I would say try it for three months and if you see no result stop. You can get 5 kilos for about £105 of you shop around.


----------



## MagicMelon (5 May 2016)

I had good results with an irritated sarcoid by making up turmeric mixed with sudocrem and smearing it on it (thickly to help keep flies off), it healed up really quickly and went away.


----------



## judmolnirleo (6 May 2016)

Thank you all - have been applying sudocrem (no turmeric) to keep it from becoming infected with the flies etc, as well as extra fly spray - nothing major yet but keeping my fingers crossed for healthy skin in the coming months!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (6 May 2016)

judmolnirleo said:



			Good afternoon 

My boy has a sarcoid by his sheath, its nothing massive and ugly just like a little bumpy spot, no bigger than a 10p.

Vet has seen it and doesn't think there is an issue, no tack rubbing etc. 

My question is - I haven't had him long, the last thing I want to be doing is burning him with Liverpool cream. He has recently been put on Sarc-Ex by Global Herbs. Has anybody had any success with this? 

Naturally fly stoppa is applied to the area twice daily to stop any infections they could cause - as recommended by the vet.

Is there anything else I can do for him without hurting him?

He isn't fond of me touching it but his manners and patience are incredible so if needs be I will.

Thank you in advance
		
Click to expand...


I used it and it did nothing for my mare, only treatment from the vet has got us to where we are now.


----------



## ycbm (16 June 2016)

ycbm said:



			I've had a good result with a horse with multiple sarcoids. I know it doesn't work with some but I would say try it for three months and if you see no result stop. You can get 5 kilos for about £105 of you shop around.
		
Click to expand...

I just want to update this and say that six months after coming of sarc-ex, and having been taken away from home (which is what triggered the last one)  the horse has sprung another one directly under the girth.   

I'm tossing up between putting him back on it or not, I think I will just wait. Clearly it doesn't make them immune from future sarcoids even if it's successful at the time.

It's come off with treatment, I'm waiting for it to heal. I can't ride him anyway with a broken wrist so it's no big deal. The bad bit is realising that he's never going to be clear of them and that any stressful situation (cross country training at 60cms in this case!)  is likely to make him break out again. If I hadn't known about this when I bought him, and got him for a fair price, I'd be very upset now!


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (16 June 2016)

It worked for my mare. They all went. We used a big tub and a half two scoops twice a day.


----------



## SusieT (16 June 2016)

dont fiddle at it without getting vet approval - sarcoids are very prone to exploding into something ten times worse if you do something they dont like!


----------



## SullivanB (28 June 2016)

I agree with SuzieT, do not put anything on it as it may get agrevated.  At the end of the day they are cancerous cells and you dont want to put anything on that promotes healing as this will make them grow faster. You dont know if the people with sucess stories had their horses properly diagnosed with sarcoids may have been warts which will go away. The safest thing to put on is vasaline to keep the flies away. Also with regards to tumeric, it can not be digested so dont believe that putting it in feed will make any difference at all.


----------



## Shoei (29 June 2016)

I used it on 2 separate occasions but the cream and both sarcoids went within a few applications


----------



## Tyssandi (29 June 2016)

judmolnirleo said:



			Good afternoon 

My boy has a sarcoid by his sheath, its nothing massive and ugly just like a little bumpy spot, no bigger than a 10p.

Vet has seen it and doesn't think there is an issue, no tack rubbing etc. 

My question is - I haven't had him long, the last thing I want to be doing is burning him with Liverpool cream. He has recently been put on Sarc-Ex by Global Herbs. Has anybody had any success with this? 

Naturally fly stoppa is applied to the area twice daily to stop any infections they could cause - as recommended by the vet.

Is there anything else I can do for him without hurting him?

He isn't fond of me touching it but his manners and patience are incredible so if needs be I will.

Thank you in advance
		
Click to expand...

Sarc-ex did nothing for my horse even after 3 tubs - currently vet putting cream  on.


----------



## Wizpop (8 July 2016)

Have seen sarcex work on friends horse. The sarcoid did get bigger- elongated-then dropped off all in the space of 2 weeks. Horse is prone to sarcoids and friend has had great success feeding sarcex  on maintenance dose.
Admittedly it's probably like many things, works for some but not others. Definitely worth a try IMO before more invasive options.


----------

